# Spearfishing Through the Ice



## terry_hangge (Jan 3, 2010)

I first speared by accident in Dec 1973 I met friends at winnibigoshis lake to ice fish all houses out were spear houses wehad them move a fish close to a spear house so we did both after buying licences. Took us awhile to lean to drop it not throw it only got three but I got a 13lb am going to try again this year


----------

